# المنتديات الأردنية > نحبك يا أردن >  الاردن

## mylife079

الاردن

يحسن أن تكون البداية بالتعرّف على معنى اسم الأردن، إذ يعود الاسم إلى نهر الأردن وهناك أكثر من تفسير لمعنى اسمه، إذ يقال: إن الأردن ( مثله مثل فلسطين) أحد أحفاد نوح عليه السلام، ويقال: إن معنى الأردن " الشدة " و " الغلبة "، ويقال : إن الأردن هو " الغور المنحدِر" ، أما كلمة جوردان فهي جمع لاسم رافده جور( بانياس) ورافده دان (اللدان). 


• عمان 
سكن العمّونيون أي بني عمّون المنطقة، وأُطلق على المدينة " ربّة عمّون "، ومعنى ربّة " العاصمة" أو " دار الملك " أو " الكبير "، وسقطت كلمة ربّة مع الزمن، وبقيت " عمّون " ، لتصبح عمّان فيما بعد. ويقول رأي: إن معنى ربّة عمّون هو " التي يحميها آمون "، وآمون هذا هو إله مصري قديم. كما يقول رأي آخر : إن " عمّان" هو اسم بانيها، وهو أحد أحفاد لوط عليه السلام. وكانت عمان تسمى في العهد الروماني فيلادلفيا أي الحب الأخوي .


• إربد 
بنيت أصلا أيام الحكم الروماني باسم " أربيلا " وتعني " الأسَود "، ويقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسم البلدة الرومانية " بيت إربل "، ويقال: إن اسمها قد يكون من الرُبدة بسبب لون التربة الأرض الحمراء والمصحوب بسواد الصخر وسواد كثافة الأشجار، أي أن الربدة هي صفة المكان، وقد حرفت الربدة إلى إربد.


• جرش 
كان اسمها " جرازا " ومنه جاء الاسم الحالي ( ويقول رأي عكس ذلك)، ويقال: إن جراسا عربية كنعانية وتعني " كثيرة الغراس"، وقيل : نسبة إلى " جرش " وهو رجل من العرب ، كما يقال: إن جرش قد تكون كلمة حثية، وبذلك تكون نسبة إلى الجرجاشيين، وهم أقوام من الحثيين .


• دير علاّ
يقال: إن معبدا آراميا يعود لما قبل الميلاد كان يقوم على منطقة مرتفعة أو على منطقة ذات غلال ومحاصيل (علالا بالآرامية) وعليه سميت دير أي معبد علاّ .


• الرصيفة
لعل الرصيفة من " الرصف " ، ومفرده " َرْصفَة " وتعني " السد المبني للماء " أو " الصهريج " و الصهريج هو حوض ماء كبير .


• الرمثا
" الرمثا " هي الأرض التي ينبت فيها " الرمث " وهو مرعى الإبل، وضرب من الأشواك لا يزيد طوله على شبرين أو ثلاثة، وقيل : إن " الرمثا " كلمة سريانية تعني " العلو" و"الارتفاع" أو " بركة لجمع ماء الشتاء " ، كما يقال : إن اسمها الحالي تحريف لاسمها اليوناني " أرثما " أو " راماثا " .


• سحاب
السحاب هو " الغيم " وقد يكون اسم المدينة تحريف لكلمة " السحابة " بمعنى " فضلة ماء في الغدير " . 


• السلط 
السلط هو الاسم الغالب إذ كانت المدينة تدعى وحتى عهد قريب الصلت. وقد يكون الاسم مشتقا من الكلمة اللاتينية سالتا بمعنى غابة، وقيل: سالتوس أي " الوادي الخصيب "، أو من الكلمة السريانية سلتا( سلطا) بمعنى صخر الصّوان أو الحجر القاسي. 


• الطفيلة
اسمها من " الطَفْل " أو الصلصال أو الحمأة، وعليه يعني اسمها " مدينة الخزف " و " مدينة الطّفل " و " مدينة الصلصال "، وقيل: إن اسمها من اللفظ الروماني " دي تيفلوس" ويعني " أم الكروم "، ويقول رأي آخر: إن اسمها من اللفظ السامي " توفل " ويعني " كلسي " أي جيري" . 


• عجلون
يقول رأي: إن مصدر اسمها جذر سامي هو " عجل " بمعنى " العجل الصغير " أو " مكان العجل " أو " الاستدارة "، وقيل: إن معناه مكان صغير أو مكان التدحرج، وقد يكون العجل هنا إله كنعاني، في حين يقول رأي آخر: إن اسمها هو اسم الراهب " عجلون " الذي سكن كما قيل في دير أقيمت المدينة على أرضه، كما قيل: إن عجلون كان أحد ملوك مؤاب .


• العقبة 
تقوم المدينة الحالية على أنقاض مدينة إيلة والتي كانت تعرف قديما باسم عقبة إيلة، وهو اسم عرف به الجبل العظيم ذو العقبة الشهيرة والتي تقع في غربها، ثم أهمل اسم إيلة وبقي اسم العقبة. وقيل: إن المماليك أسموها العقبة نسبة إلى ذلك الجبل الوعر المعروف بهذا الاسم الواقع على الطريق بينها وبين مصر. ويطلق لفظ " عقبة " على الجوانب العالية والأجزاء شديدة الانحدار من أي طريق.


• الكرك 
يعني اسمها " المدينة المستديرة المحصنة " ، وتعني " الكرك " باللغة السريانية " الحصن " ، وقيل: إن الكرك كلمة آرامية تعني " القلعة " أو " المدينة المحصنة بأعلى التل " ، وقيل: إنها محّرف كاركو باللغة السريانية، كما قيل: إن الكرك أو القرق تعني شجر الفلين باللغة اللاتينية. وقد وردت في التوراة بلفظ كيرك.


• مادبا 
تقوم مدينة مادبا على موقع مدينة ميدبا المؤابية، ويعني اسمها بلغة المؤابيين " مياه الراحة " إشارة إلى برك ماء كانت حولها من الشمال والجنوب والشرق، وقيل: إن اسمها يعني " الأرض الخصبة"، كما قيل: إن مادبا من لفظ سامي مركب من " مادا " وتعني مياه و" بيا " وتعني فاكهة. 


• معان
المعان باللغة العربية هو " المنزل "، حيث تعتبر مكانا جيدا للنزول أي للإقامة إذ تقع وسط وسط الصحراء، وقيل إن المعان هو "المنزل المبني على عين الماء" . 


• المفرق 
اسمها من دورها ومكانها كمفرق للطرق بين دمشق وبغداد وعمان وغيرها. وكانت تسمى الفدّين ومعناها القصر الصغير أو القصر المشيد أو القلعة الحصينة.


• ناعور 
الناعور أو الناعورة أداة بشكل دولاب لرفع الماء من مجرى ماء منخفض لري أراض مرتفعة. 


• الشونة 
الشونة: تحريف كلمة " شوني" المصرية القديمة، وتعني " مخزن الغلّة " وجمعها ُشوَن ، ولا تزال كلمة شونة بنفس المعنى مستعملة بمصر، والتشوين هو التخزين .


• الفحيص
قيل: إن اسمها من الفحص، إذ أقام الرومان مركزا جمركيا لفحص البضائع القادمة من فلسطين ومصر إلى عمّان، عن طريق وادي شعيب، وبنى الرومان مساكن وكنيسة للموظفين.




• عين الباشا

الباشا لقب تركي كان يمنح لكبار العسكريين، وذوي المناصب المدنية الرفيعة، ويعني الرأس أو الرئيس أو الملك. وسميت عين الباشا بهذا الاسم لأن إبراهيم باشا نزل بها أثناء مروره بالمنطقة.


• ماحص
قيل: إن ماحص كانت مركزا على نبع ماحص " لتمحيص " البضائع القادمة من فلسطين ومصر إلى عمّان، عن طريق أريحا – وادي شعيب.


• الربة
كان اسمها " رّبة مؤاب " أي عاصمة مؤاب حيث تعني ربة المدينة الرئيسة أو العاصمة. وقيل: إن لوط عليه السلام عندما خرج من دياره كانت معه ابنتاه رُبّة و ُزغر، فماتت ربة كبراهما عند عين ودفنت عندها، وسميت العين " عين َربة" ( وحدث الأمر عينه مع زغر) . 


• الموقر
الموقر: لفظ عربي معروف ومتداول، ويقصد به الشخص المجرّب والعاقل قد حنكته الدهور.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

[motr1]مشكووووووووووور يا محمد على الموضع الرائع [/motr1]

----------


## The Gentle Man

رائع جدا
يسلموا محمد

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يسلمووووو يا محمد

----------

